# Quad-Rocker stirling engine - plans availability anyone ?



## kustomkb (Dec 9, 2008)

Nov/ Dec 2005 the Home Shop Machinist magazine has an article "build a horizontal stirling engine" by Terry Coss.

pgs 16 and 17 have photo's of an engine which has similar style arms on them but are not described in the text.

I like the extra do-dads, theres more action to look at. ;D


----------

